# LIVE NOW!! Renamon Digimon Tamers fan animation work stream in Flash/Animate



## Revolver Otterlot (Sep 18, 2016)

I am LIVE NOW! Join in the fun of watching me work.
www.youtube.com: Frog Fifty






www.youtube.com: Frog Fifty


----------



## Revolver Otterlot (Sep 18, 2016)

Now done streaming.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 20, 2016)

I saw the stream and the animation looks really interesting so far. Any possible ETA on when the project will be finished?

(Take your time, by the way. I barely ever have the motivation or attention span to do a single sketch, letalone a whole animation, so I kinda understand the dedication needed to do this)


----------



## Revolver Otterlot (Sep 20, 2016)

I was actually working on it today. Most of the drawings are done, just need to get lighting and backgrounds. I might add a voice clip if I can find someone. I'll post a link when its done, or you can subscribe and get notified  Should be maybe less than a week.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 20, 2016)

Revolver Otterlot said:


> I was actually working on it today. Most of the drawings are done, just need to get lighting and backgrounds. I might add a voice clip if I can find someone. I'll post a link when its done, or you can subscribe and get notified  Should be maybe less than a week.


Great to hear! Really looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## Revolver Otterlot (Sep 22, 2016)

I am done! The sound track is a bit cheesy, but I'm not a sound guy


----------

